# X-mas M&G, who was there?



## mallardtone-man (Nov 20, 2002)

I was! 

But only from 4:00-5:45 or so. Unfortunately, I had to work and could not stay longer. I met probably 1/2 of the people there, but did not have enough time to get around to everyone. So, if you were there while I was, post up, I might remember the face. 

I was sitting at a table with Huntin Horseman, and Ypsifly for most of the time I was there. I was wearing a grey hat, and collared shirt, or a black valet jacket.


I believe Partymollusk made a list of almost all those who attended, but lets hear it from them. 

Were you there?


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy, James-

Great to meet you!

For the record, attendance list is now posted on the original thread...


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

I was there for a little while,met some nice guys.Wish I could have stayed longer,but had kid stuff to do.Can't wait for the next one,I'll try to plan a little more time for the next one  Merry Christmas Everybody


----------

